# Waterproofing 2nd floor balcony?



## vettegc (May 28, 2014)

Background:
The plan was to have pine t & g decking on the balcony. The porch was supposed to be sloped and I was advised to put down EPDM 1st. Then i was told to run the decking on sleepers that were NOT to be nailed (floating)! However, I recently noticed some low spots holding water. I have been trying to work out issues to get this right.

1. The floor is not a constant slope like it should be. While it is lower at the edge than at the end there is a bit of a valley in between several places that holds water. Do I just shim up the middle sleepers somehow so the decking on top can keep a slope?

2. I was told if i put the t&g floor too tight it would buckle. But if I do not put it tight the water will get through and be trapped underneath? Is this going to be a big problem?

3. Also even if it were a really good slope the sleepers would block it from draining? I may do 2 rows of sleepers with the bottom row perpendicular to the house and the second row parallel. That allows me to keep the decking on top running perpendicular, which I think will be better for drainage.

Is there maybe something I can use to build up the low spot?


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

sleepers are run the wrong way.
The deck drains to the yard and the way you ran them it will always trap water between them.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

i see you have plenty of height between the deck and door, why not add new pitched sleepers with 3/4" T&G, 1/2" A/C then fiberglass


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

festerized said:


> :thumbsup:


Thats the way to go, in my house I did the balcony the same way. Easy to clean, easy to maintain and you will never have issues...Going on 12 years now, most of the day sun exposure and it looks as it was done yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

That’s pretty good, most decks need a resurface/color after 10 years


----------



## vettegc (May 28, 2014)

festerized said:


> i see you have plenty of height between the deck and door, why not add new pitched sleepers with 3/4" T&G, 1/2" A/C then fiberglass


Thanks for the suggestion. That looks really good but we were going for an old Antebellum style.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

festerized said:


> That’s pretty good, most decks need a resurface/color after 10 years


It's a balcony off of the 2nd floor hallway, so its not being used that much, kids go out there in the summer to smoke weed, that's about it.

If it was a deck 10 years sounds about right and that's pretty good. :thumbsup:


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

:whistling


greg24k said:


> It's a balcony off of the 2nd floor hallway, so its not being used that much, kids go out there in the summer to smoke weed, that's about it.
> 
> If it was a deck 10 years sounds about right and that's pretty good. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Same thread over at DIYchattroom....

Install your membrane if you can add tapered ISO make sure your details are 100% right.

Install the runners floating on the EPDM with extra EPDM (or whatever membrane you use) as protection. 

Install your decking material.

DO not penetrate the membrane unless it can be sealed 100%. 

No caulking won't work.


----------

